

Microsoft mapping course to a Jetsons-styled future - razorburn
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/02/technology/business-computing/02compute.html

======
electromagnetic
This is a cool thing that's been suggested in Sci-Fi for the longest time.
However, I notice one flaw:

> "More compelling, however, is Laura’s ability to make sophisticated
> decisions about the people in front of her, _judging things like their
> attire_ , whether they seem impatient, their importance and their preferred
> times for appointments."

This is not necessarily the best judgment of a persons importance. I've met
and seen a lot of very rich people who ware clothes you certainly wouldn't
expect; two brothers own a series of coffee shops and I've seen both in jeans
and t-shirts, another is a guy supposedly worth over $50 mil and he wears the
same ripped and faded shirt virtually every day.

My point is, there's a lot of people who've got extremely rich not by wearing
a fancy suit and tie, but because they never wasted a single penny and brought
that mentality into their job. If you start stalling people because they wear
crappy clothes then you're going to start getting problems.

